# Best 3G service in New Delhi?



## aryayush (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello.

I’m situated in New Delhi and want to buy one of them fancy 3G modems for my MacBook Pro. I hear MTNL offers the best service out here but just want to make sure that it’s the right choice to make.

Will MTNL’s 3G service work with a Mac? What are the effective download and upload speeds? Are they anywhere near as good as advertised? Is some other ISP better than MTNL?

Thank you!


----------



## nasweef (Apr 14, 2009)

iam not aware of the services available in delhi... but u can check out the EVDO services rolled out recently... tata indicom (VSNL) and reliance provides the service. Iam using EVDO for my internet access (ISP is BSNL).
There's a small review at **geekztips.blogspot.com/2009/03/bsnl-evdo-service-review.html*


----------



## magneticme200 (Apr 14, 2009)

i dnt think anybdy othr than mtnl is providing actual 3g services in delhi..!!


----------



## aryayush (Apr 14, 2009)

Ah, I see. Thanks, guys.

In that case, how is Reliance NetConnect? They say it’s “wireless”. Is it, like, Wi-Fi wireless or EVDO wireless? And is it any good?


----------

